# White Moldy in freshly started tank



## Elizabeth_Collins93 (Oct 18, 2014)

I just fixed a tank that my parents had given me last month. it had everything that goes with it, gravel, filter, plants, etc. I finished setting it up last night. this morning I get up for work and there is a thick white moldy film on EVERYTHING. I know its probably a fungus so I already chemically treated it. is there any other solution to this problem other than breaking the entire thing down AGAIN. also, how is it possible to get a fungus that fast in a freshly established tank? I cleaned EVERYTHING top to bottom with HOT water.*c/p**frown


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

It's diatoms methinks. Should clear up on its own. I had the same thing happen when I put a lichen-encrusted piece of lava rock in my tank.


----------



## Elizabeth_Collins93 (Oct 18, 2014)

Clear up on its own? That's great. Should I go ahead and put my filter cartridges in? It won't mess up the filter and set in it will it?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

No, once the biomass that the diatoms are feeding on is exhausted, they'll go away on their own. Won't mess up your filter at all.


----------



## Elizabeth_Collins93 (Oct 18, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## Elizabeth_Collins93 (Oct 18, 2014)

So I have another question. I went through and wiped my hand along the glass and decor and the stuff came off and within a few minutes the water became clear. If I used a brush and cleaned it all off the glass and rocks im assuming it should clear up correct?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Elizabeth_Collins93 said:


> So I have another question. I went through and wiped my hand along the glass and decor and the stuff came off and within a few minutes the water became clear. If I used a brush and cleaned it all off the glass and rocks im assuming it should clear up correct?


It would probly cause no harm since it is already in tank?


----------



## Elizabeth_Collins93 (Oct 18, 2014)

Alright cool. Because the water was EXTREMELY cloudy to the point of no visibility of the filter tube so I got curious and wiped my hand along my glass to see exactly what was going on and the stuff came of easily and was floating around like dust pretty much. Made the water even cloudier. Well after about 30 mins to an hour later the water is crystal clear! I just don't get what could have caused this to happen. But it's clearing and no I'm at ease knowing my tank can properly cycle without worrying if that cap is harmful


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

It's not, no worries there.


----------

